# Do you text/call to confirm pickup location?



## SLV (Jul 28, 2014)

I just wanted to see the general opinion on making sure the pax has the correct location entered. I had a few requests today where the pax entered their destination as their pickup location.

Do you text/call before hand?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

SLV said:


> Do you text/call before hand?


I call....only the ones that have a "range" of addresses such as 100-199 Pine Ave....and all fares after 10PM on weekends.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes weekend night surges you should definitely call even before u drive there


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Either or

Texts tend to be ignored more


----------



## cleaningman (Aug 18, 2014)

Even after hitting "arrived" on the app, a pax may have shut off notifications within the Uber app. Thus, I text the pax when I first get the ride request if their location is more than 10 minutes away, to let them know I am on my way. Once I arrive at the location, I text them, letting them know I have arrived. If I don't see them, or get a response from my text after four minutes, I call them. I've asked my pax if they like receiving the text messages from me and the majority of them do.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I texted one today before I started in their direction, it showed they were out in the ocean... turns out they were on a pier. I text my arrival to start the waiting clock, few respond. I call / text when the address is bad after I get there and check it out.

I have yet to call before I start driving to the ping. Uber says don't call, it annoys the pax..... you can trust Uber, right?


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

I always text, no calls - I'm deaf so paxs has to suck it up and text. Usally as soon as i get a ping, i have four different message saved on my clipboard and i chose the most appropriate one. All of the four message begins with Hello, This is your Deaf Uber Driver Stephen.... blah blah

works every time.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> I always text, no calls - I'm deaf so paxs has to suck it up and text. Usally as soon as i get a ping, i have four different message saved on my clipboard and i chose the most appropriate one. All of the four message begins with Hello, This is your Deaf Uber Driver Stephen.... blah blah
> 
> works every time.


I could think of a few choice messages to clip to my clipboard...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Uber says don't call, it annoys the pax..... you can trust Uber, right?


Absolutely. You don't bother to check to make sure you're getting paid on all your trips.....do you? Or that they included tolls? One of the great things about trust is that no matter how many times you are lied to or mislead.....you can "still look for a reason to believe". I believe.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

SLV said:


> I just wanted to see the general opinion on making sure the pax has the correct location entered. I had a few requests today where the pax entered their destination as their pickup location.
> 
> Do you text/call before hand?


I call or text upon arrival after 5 minutes have passed, sooner if their pin-drop is clearly somewhere they can't be.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I could think of a few choice messages to clip to my clipboard...


lol like WHERE **** ARE YOU I AM LEAVING IN 2 MINUTES!


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

If I have any suspicion the app is less than accurate about PC location, I'll usually call. The key thing is, you have GOT to keep it brief, friendly, and confident. "Hi Pax, it's Driver8, your Uber driver ... I need to verify /narrow down this address - 2403 road street, is that correct? Oh, you're at 534 avenue blvd? Got it, thanks. See you in a few." 

When I get there, if they aren't out within a few mins and there's no sign of activity, a brief text.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 22, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> &#8230;Usally as soon as i get a ping, i have four different message saved on my clipboard and i chose the most appropriate one. All of the four message begins with Hello, This is your Deaf Uber Driver Stephen.... blah blah
> 
> works every time.


I've added a keyboard shortcut on my phone so when I type "swuh" it autocorrects to "Stephen with Uber here".


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice idea - i should do this. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

SLV said:


> I just wanted to see the general opinion on making sure the pax has the correct location entered. I had a few requests today where the pax entered their destination as their pickup location.
> 
> Do you text/call before hand?


If the ride is more than 5 minutes away I'll call to confirm the address. This cuts down drastically on the cancellations.


----------



## Silens (Nov 2, 2014)

I only call if the pickup pin is in a venue. For me its most likely when picking up at Universial City Walk, I'll call to make sure that they will be at either the Jurassic Park Valet or the pick up spot down the street from the main enterence of the theme park


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes I have called pax in case of 2+ min waiting, some are smart, SMS me location.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

There's a common lack of common sense. I don't know why pax drop the pin and wait right on the corner of a busy traffic-lighted intersection. If fortune points its finger at the pax then the light will turn red just as you approach, you will be the lead car at the red light, the pax will spot you and be able to get in before the light changes. Otherwise you have to just sail on past the pax on the green.

Then the pax phones you. "Dude, you just drive right past me. _Right_ past me."

"Are you the person standing at the traffic light by the red painted curb; in the 'no stopping, no pickup zone?"

"Uh, yeah..."


----------



## Silens (Nov 2, 2014)

I just thought of this, what about having a pre-made text message you send to every pax, something to introduce yourself with?

I drafted these:
Uber pax

Thank you for choosing UberX. My name is Nathan and I will be your driver. If there are special instructions for pickup, or if the pin was droped somewhere other then your physical location, please don't hesitate to call me. I am making every effort to arrive as safely and as quickly as possible. Upon my arrival you may sit wherever you feel most comfortable, and I would be happy to get your door for you. 

Lyft pax

Thank you for choosing Lyft. My name is Nathan and I will be your ride. If there are special instructions for pickup, or if the App went wonky and dropped the pin down the block, please don't hesitate to call me. I am making every effort to arrive as safely and as quickly as possible. When I get there, sit wherever you want. 

Lyft long and prosper.
Nate

What do you think?


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

I recommend a shorter text. If they don't respond and you arrive(Don't forget to hit the arrive button, so if they cancel when you are there, you might receive a cancellation fee). give them five minutes max to take the ride.


----------



## Silens (Nov 2, 2014)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> I recommend a shorter text. If they don't respond and you arrive(Don't forget to hit the arrive button, so if they cancel when you are there, you might receive a cancellation fee). give them five minutes max to take the ride.


Any suggestions on what I should cut?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Silens said:


> I just thought of this, what about having a pre-made text message you send to every pax, something to introduce yourself with?
> 
> I drafted these:
> Uber pax
> ...


This is still wordy, but:
This is your UberX driver, Nathan, and I am making every effort to arrive as quickly as possible. If the pin was dropped somewhere other then your physical location, please don't hesitate to call me.

You seem more into opening doors, but how often can you really do that at busy city locations?


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

SLV said:


> I just wanted to see the general opinion on making sure the pax has the correct location entered. I had a few requests today where the pax entered their destination as their pickup location.
> 
> Do you text/call before hand?


I call every single one immediately! I have done so from day -1 client -1.


----------



## Silens (Nov 2, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> This is still wordy, but:
> This is your UberX driver, Nathan, and I am making every effort to arrive as quickly as possible. If the pin was dropped somewhere other then your physical location, please don't hesitate to call me.
> 
> You seem more into opening doors, but how often can you really do that at busy city locations?


That's a very good point, obviously safety is very important, whenever possible I pull into a parking lot.

So far as opening doors go, I have extensive experience in customer service, so going that extra mile has become second nature to me. Besides, if it means the difference between a 4 and 5 rating, it's worth it to me.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

I've never called unless: I was stuck in a traffic, or called immediately after arrival if I didn't see my pax (just in case they incorrectly drop the pin). May be I should start sending a text if I sit in a parking lot (safety first), not a bad idea with a preset text. I wouldn't think it would annoy pax.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Silens said:


> I just thought of this, what about having a pre-made text message you send to every pax, something to introduce yourself with?
> 
> I drafted these:
> Uber pax
> ...


Way too wordy and unnecessary. I would hope riders understand and realize that you're making every effort to be safe.


----------



## cornbread (Oct 28, 2014)

When I pick up at Newark Airport in NJ, I confirm Terminal Letter, Level # and Door # and use the app to help guide me so I can arrive quicker.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

cornbread said:


> When I pick up at Newark Airport in NJ, I confirm Terminal Letter, Level # and Door # and use the app to help guide me so I can arrive quicker.


Be careful they are still giving out tickets to Uber drivers at EWR.


----------



## cornbread (Oct 28, 2014)

Swed said:


> Be careful they are still giving out tickets to Uber drivers at EWR.


 That's what I'm hearing, so far I only had one issue with LE a few months ago. The police officer asked me if I was Licensed, told him I was Uber. His response was "you guys are going to get crushed" I didn't respond,just picked up my passenger and went on my way.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Silens said:


> Any suggestions on what I should cut?


How about "Hi it's Nathan with Uber, please confirm your pickup address. I'll be there shortly."


----------



## Stephen (Aug 22, 2014)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> How about "Hi it's Nathan with Uber, please confirm your pickup address. I'll be there shortly."


This one has my vote! Keep in mind, Silens, that a text message is limited to 160 characters. Any more than that, and it will be broken up into multiple messages. Your original message had 409 characters and would have shown up as three separate text messages.


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes I like that one. Short and to the point.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> lol like WHERE **** ARE YOU I AM LEAVING IN 2 MINUTES!


even better is saying that over a megaphone


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm thinking of having a message ready to send that says "Hi this is your Uber driver. Please respond with the name of the establishment you are at to ensure a timely arrangement." Because a lot of the addresses it sends me for the downtown strips are incredibly vague.


----------



## 541Maxima (Nov 6, 2014)

Anyone know if ifttt or tasker can handle this?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

*When the jerkys call me the second after I accept the ping I don't answer the phone . I cancel on them for being ****ing
annoying. I already know that they are assholes . I kid you not.*


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

SLV said:


> I just wanted to see the general opinion on making sure the pax has the correct location entered. I had a few requests today where the pax entered their destination as their pickup location.
> 
> Do you text/call before hand?


I call all who provide an address like '1 - 1,000,000 Find Me If You Can Street'.

I once tried to call a person who dropped the pin in the middle of Tampa Bay somewhere around SR 60 West.
I kept calling.
He didn't answer.
He must have been drowned!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> I always text, no calls - I'm deaf so paxs has to suck it up and text. Usally as soon as i get a ping, i have four different message saved on my clipboard and i chose the most appropriate one. All of the four message begins with Hello, This is your Deaf Uber Driver Stephen.... blah blah
> 
> works every time.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

So if a semi is about to run you over furiously blowing his horn you can't hear it ??? Nice, glad you're not driving me.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

How can you even make texting as primary communication when you nee all your attention on the road and use your hands to drive/steer the car?

Unless you have a car that don't need your senses and limbs and it is automated to some degree, I assume you are not in motion when you "always" text.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I almost never text unless the address looks wrong, I can't find or pass 2 minutes, if they send message I only text back "yes" "no" or "ok", if they call me my words or very short and to the point, if they sound angry I cancel,

Guy call me from a club last night,
he said "hay you coming to get us or what"
I said "I am out front, been here for over a minute"
he said "didn't look like you are here on my map, when you show on my map we will be out in a minute or two"
I said "no worries"
I wait 3.5 minutes and cancel as no show, next ping about 10 minutes later got a trip from OC to just north of Glendale, $66.00 plus $5 tip.

Some times I really love being uber..


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I got a ping late last night... when I arrived at the address I texted the pax "Uber is at 123 Main Street", two minutes later they responded by text "ok".. 4 minutes after that I cancelled "no show" and drove off.

30 minutes later I get a call on the uber phone Number "hey where are you?"

I said "in bed, goodnight".


----------



## Johnny 99 (Dec 17, 2014)

Let's see...when they are drunk, their only capacity is to hit the Uber app...so always better to call. They couldn't see or respond to a text if they tried.

I tried to text my initial 3 months. What a waste of time. I'm calling after waiting 1 minute outside 'cause if my wheels aren't moving, I'm not making money and I'd rather go somewhere else to find a paying fare. And, without a doubt, when you tell them "I'm waiting outside of your apartment" and they say, "I'll be right down" that means I'm going to be making money on the fare that much sooner. Also, as soon as they acknowledge they are coming down, it's on their nickel and I start the ride.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Johnny 99 said:


> Let's see...when they are drunk, their only capacity is to hit the Uber app...so always better to call. They couldn't see or respond to a text if they tried.
> 
> I tried to text my initial 3 months. What a waste of time. I'm calling after waiting 1 minute outside 'cause if my wheels aren't moving, I'm not making money and I'd rather go somewhere else to find a paying fare. And, without a doubt, when you tell them "I'm waiting outside of your apartment" and they say, "I'll be right down" that means I'm going to be making money on the fare that much sooner. Also, as soon as they acknowledge they are coming down, it's on their nickel and I start the ride.


I Don't start the trip until I see what kind of garbage I'm picking up, I still have the option of canceling and driving off.


----------



## Johnny 99 (Dec 17, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I Don't start the trip until I see what kind of garbage I'm picking up, I still have the option of canceling and driving off.


 Or don't you love when you call/text them that you are outside and the phukers cancel the ride?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Johnny 99 said:


> Or don't you love when you call/text them that you are outside and the


It happens, but I love to cancel on people, especially if I call them and they sound drunk.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

SLV said:


> I just wanted to see the general opinion on making sure the pax has the correct location entered. I had a few requests today where the pax entered their destination as their pickup location.
> 
> Do you text/call before hand?


I use a generic text message saved on my phone's clipboard. "Hi, this is XXXX, your driver and I'm on the way! A few friendly reminders: no open containers or tobacco use in the car & maximum 4 passengers. Would you please verify your pickup location?". After that, I have done my due diligence. If they entered the wrong pickup location and don't tell me about it, I drive to the pin and no-show them after the right amount of time. I also outright refuse them service if they try to squeeze more than 4 people or have drinks in their hands when I arrive because I let them know ahead of time. If they plan on violating my policies, I don't cancel on them right away, I make them cancel or just wait the 5 minutes and then no-show them. No reason not to be paid if you show up, and if you allow them to break the rules, they'll low rate you and keep on doing it, they have no respect for you.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Silens said:


> I just thought of this, what about having a pre-made text message you send to every pax, something to introduce yourself with?
> 
> I drafted these:
> Uber pax
> ...


You treat your Uber pax better (getting doors for them) when Uber rates are lower and they can't tip through the app?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> I call or text upon arrival after 5 minutes have passed, sooner if their pin-drop is clearly somewhere they can't be.


**** that! After 5 minutes, cancel and get your money!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> How can you even make texting as primary communication when you nee all your attention on the road and use your hands to drive/steer the car?
> 
> Unless you have a car that don't need your senses and limbs and it is automated to some degree, I assume you are not in motion when you "always" text.


Simple, have a generic text on your clipboard so minimal time/effort is required and do it at a stop light/sign or before going into traffic.


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

SLV said:


> I just wanted to see the general opinion on making sure the pax has the correct location entered. I had a few requests today where the pax entered their destination as their pickup location.
> 
> Do you text/call before hand?


Everyone I pick up gets the same text just after I accept the ride. I have noticed I have more problems when I do not send a text.

Hello, I am Anthony, your diver. Please take a moment to verify the pickup location you sent me matches where you want to be picked up. Also please add your destination into the app if you have not already done so, this way we can be on our way as soon as I arrive. Thank you.

Many times the PAX texts me their pickup location in response. I have also noticed people who accidentally call for a ride cancel soon after I send the text, which saves me drive time. I do not always get a destination but it does help on that as well. Everyone I have ever asked is ok with the texts.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> So if a semi is about to run you over furiously blowing his horn you can't hear it ??? Nice, glad you're not driving me.


This is why I pay attention to the roads? I guess obviously the blind man can drive better right?



UberXTampa said:


> How can you even make texting as primary communication when you nee all your attention on the road and use your hands to drive/steer the car?
> 
> Unless you have a car that don't need your senses and limbs and it is automated to some degree, I assume you are not in motion when you "always" text.


Good use of common sense. I congratulate you. Oh almost good common sense.. I guess some people left it in the trunk!


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

I think your defeating the purpose: If it's not obvious then call. From the stories you guys tells about LA, I feel for ya, the pax out here in PHX aren't that jaded... yet. It should be no hassle all the way around, the PAX presents its self in a location that is accessible and the driver arrives promptly. The PAX can see your location on the map, if they are too lazy to look, then they'll have to deal with crappy ratings when the time comes.

This stuff isn't rocket science.


----------

